# CSP Trainer



## Underwatercuber (Aug 18, 2017)

Currently looking at trainers there are all sorts of them. ZBLL, LSLL, OLL, PLL, ZZ, Corners only, edges only and all sorts of other things but you don't find many trainers (if any) for Square-1. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to make a CSP trainer. I think it would be extremely helpful to people who enjoy Square-1. Thank you guys!


----------



## Malkom (Aug 18, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Currently looking at trainers there are all sorts of them. ZBLL, LSLL, OLL, PLL, ZZ, Corners only, edges only and all sorts of other things but you don't find many trainers (if any) for Square-1. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to make a CSP trainer. I think it would be extremely helpful to people who enjoy Square-1. Thank you guys!


Isn't CSP training just cycle tracing? Doesn't really seem like a trainer is needed.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 18, 2017)

Nvm someone actually made ones here
https://cdn.rawgit.com/sp3ctum/squanmate/3.3/resources/public/index.html#/


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 18, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Isn't CSP training just cycle tracing? Doesn't really seem like a trainer is needed.


It's also figuring out what to do once you've traced, and practicing the tracing itself is helpful. Practising tracing fast is useful for normal nxn BLD to get good, and CSP tracing is harder. Some people do Cale's method instead of tracing, so they'll need to practise that instead since there's no equivalent thing that will make them decent to start with.


----------



## sp3ctum (Aug 27, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Currently looking at trainers there are all sorts of them. ZBLL, LSLL, OLL, PLL, ZZ, Corners only, edges only and all sorts of other things but you don't find many trainers (if any) for Square-1. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to make a CSP trainer. I think it would be extremely helpful to people who enjoy Square-1. Thank you guys!



Hi, I actually made one as someone pointed out. Just one more thing to add though, always open it the from readme https://github.com/sp3ctum/squanmate/blob/master/readme.md

The link that was given in the earlier post will always give you version 3.3 and never any changes. 
Please feel free to give feedback or ask questions.


----------



## LucasSousa (Oct 21, 2018)

I've writing some tools to square-1. I made a fixed cubeshape scramble generator (for a single case or for a list), and a Cale CSP checker that says the countering result by passed positions. i used the main WCA solver to build the tools.

I have the codes but I need compile entire tools into a single program/app. Any help is apreciated!


----------

